# not a VW...but it's german



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

87 325is.
-m50 motor swap
-converted to maf
-fmic
-tube turbo manifold
-holset turbo
-custom vband adapter
-3'' round Vband downpipe 
-tial 44mm WG
-3'' oval vband exhaust with magnaflow muffler
-6piston wilwood front 4 piston rear calipers, 2 piece 310mm rotors all around
-front and rear swap bars
-bilstiens
-in vent gauges
-16'' BBS RS's
-poly mounts and driveshaft upgrade
-clutch master clutch

more to come.


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

sexy as hell, iv allways wanted one but around here you cant find them in good enough shape to repare.


----------



## lumbergh1717 (Nov 8, 2010)

16v lover said:


> sexy as hell, iv allways wanted one but around here you cant find them in good enough shape to repare.












This is how it started for reference. Josh thank you so much this is amazing!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no worries! its what we do!

most fab work is done. just waiting on a intake part...hope it come tomorrow.
then we are just waiting for parts for the brakes and the wheels. should be driving by the weeks end.

tips









over view.... bays almost done


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet ride, gotta love the E30.
Looks a lot like mine except i have a 4 door and only a lowly M20 2,5liter. (still tons of fun)
What's with those bumpers?

Great work


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

painted euro bumpers...i think, not 100% sure tho


----------



## DrZOOK (Aug 23, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> painted euro bumpers...i think, not 100% sure tho


No way that they are euro bumpers, they stick out way too far. I was expecting you to say that they are US spec. but they look just silly. Hate manufacturers for doin' that ****, like f'ed up the rabbit bumpers and the 911.

On the other photos I see different bumpers.....??

But your car looks great! bet it's a beast.
Best of luck with your project, keen to see the results.


----------



## lumbergh1717 (Nov 8, 2010)

The car came with the US spec "diving boards" for pre 89 cars. They were swapped for the later style US bumpers with euro trim (no sidemarkers)


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Holy crap Josh, that looks clean! More pics and vid please!


----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

looks pretty delectable shard


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

What are you using for engine management?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Local guy has one wth a holset and a begi fmu, blows the tires off at 60 mph. Completely homemade setup kid was only 19. 

M50's and e30 rock


----------



## lumbergh1717 (Nov 8, 2010)

KubotaPowered said:


> What are you using for engine management?



Racer's Market blow through setup


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Lumbergh when you have a chancecanyou post up your specs on the turbo, spool time and whp in the holset user forum?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

awesome.. yeah, there's not a lot of clearance under E30's... I've built a custom catback for my buddy's...

My other buddy is putting a s52 in his e30.. trying to convince him to turbocharge it... maybe this can be his inspiration


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

4'' vband cold air intake just I finished this morning.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

You got any pics of the exhaust mani?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

that turbo needs a blanket asap.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

quick video

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5198309101/


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

perfromance bmw magazine shoot this saturday. loots to do, lots done! more pics soon.

redone RS's 16x7 and 8's paint done by jay lerhmann and polish done by jason at 4evercustoms.


----------



## lumbergh1717 (Nov 8, 2010)

Those wheels and then the brakes behind them will be :thumbup:



p.s. I now own a rabbit, I'll start a thread within the week haha


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> quick video
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5198309101/


needs more boost.

What is the spool and the specs on the hx35?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Car sounds and looks great, more vids please


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

i have an m50 with s50 cams and a '76 2002 sitting here just dying to be swapped...maybe one day its hard when you are laid off and have 3 other projects


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

awesome as usual :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

all together and ready for tires tomorrow.










front 6 piston 2 piece rotors and front swap bar upgrade










rear and sway with H+R/bilstiens suspension


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

Flipdriver80 said:


> that turbo needs a blanket asap.


Why..the turbo is not even tired......
and it does not need more boost as the stock brakes DO NOT STOP this car.....
But the upgraded ones should fix that


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

you guys are amazing!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks, we try our best. 

list of "to do's" before the performance BMW magazine shoot saturday... 
-space the rears still(waiting for lugs) 
-clean 
-all red tail lights 
-final "go over"


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## lumbergh1717 (Nov 8, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


>


 hello


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

lumbergh1717 said:


> hello


 Added some nice touches today! You'll be pleased. Pumped for tomorrow to get this thing finalized and clean!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

Joel Goodson said:


> Added some nice touches today! You'll be pleased. Pumped for tomorrow to get this thing finalized and clean!


 Pumped?


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

Salsa GTI said:


> Pumped?


 Yeah, exactly like that, but with a gut, a beer in one hand a and cigarette in the other. RAPE!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

Rape.......... 
Its not rape if you use a condom......... 


*TURKEY PU**SSY*


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice man..I love it. lulz..it looks so stock and innocent..reminds me of this. Always bean a fan of BMWs


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

proper.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

saturdays photoshoot. iphone pics only for now.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

BBS+E30= pure sex. 

I'm going to see if my buddy has pics of his when ihr had his red coupe.


----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

josh is it going to be a feature car? it came out amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes, 
jake austin came down from maine saturday and shot it...turned out crazy good! 
it will be featured in Performance BMW magazine


----------

